# Cane Corso - 10 weeks



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

May I introduce Stoich - He is a Cane Corso, blue brindle, 10 weeks old. I've had him for about a week now. Took him to his first checkup a couple days ago and received a clean bill of health with the exception of a minor infection of the Coronavirus. He is currently on a med to rid this virus over the next 6-9 days. 

Other than that, once he became comfortable with his new surroundings, he has become extremely playful, diet is healthy, and is catching on very fast to potty training and crate training. There has been a couple light training sessions over the last week, but nothing too extensive as he is just opening up and becoming confident in his surroundings.

On with the pictures:

*First night home:*









*Second day - following me around and spending time with his friends:*



























*Doing what he does best (his two year old brother, Stone, next to him:*









*Profile shot of both:*









Enjoy!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

He is beautiful.

I love corso's


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Awwwwwww soooooo cute they are a dream breed of mine, sadly I'm not in a place where I can practically own one.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What a cutie!

I really, really love that you are giving him time with the ferret. Great for him to be around it from the start and learn to not injure the little animals!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG!!!! Corsos make form freakin cute puppies! I've always thought they were very pretty dogs. He looks just like someone I know's female when she was that age.


----------



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

My friend (owns the other animals in the pictures above) has a great understanding of animals and has offered some sound advice for training and socializing my Corso - introducing the ferrets was one. They all get along great together.

We have a small trip out to Indiana (180 miles or so) tomorrow for the 4th to see family, so he should enjoy all the open space and fresh air of farm-land. Not to mention get to meet a variety of people of all ages. It should be good for him.

I will try to remember to provide update pictures as time passed because he is going to grow fast!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for sharing! I've only met one, on Father's Day but he was very very skittish.


----------



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

Had a great trip this weekend, the pup did awesome on the drive there and back. Since I have frequent 2-3 hour trips between Indiana and Illinois, I am devising a convertible bed that will attached to the backs of the rear seats, which fold down. This will allow for the whole rear seat to be converted into a bed-like area to which Stoich can lay comfortably in without harming the leather and provides a decent amount of space.

Other than that, everything is going well for the pup. He's stopped having accidents in his crate and has only had a couple of accidents within the house (all of which were at the door leading outside). He just doesn't know how to communicate to us yet that he has to go.

Here's a little video:


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the board from a fellow lover of the breed (our total will soon be 4 to stay)! You have a cute puppy there!


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Not trying to thread hijack here at all in anyway but new and just trying to figure out what's best for me and you seem to know your Cane Corso's through experience. Beautiful dog... I have a question though for you or anyone else here (not sure if you would know but being an owner thought I'd ask) Cane Corso or Boerboel? They both seem very similiar other than color and the Corso possibly a little more muscular? Thoughts? Opinions? Comments?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

E Burna said:


> Not trying to thread hijack here at all in anyway but new and just trying to figure out what's best for me and you seem to know your Cane Corso's through experience. Beautiful dog... I have a question though for you or anyone else here (not sure if you would know but being an owner thought I'd ask) Cane Corso or Boerboel? They both seem very similiar other than color and the Corso possibly a little more muscular? Thoughts? Opinions? Comments?


I don't have any experience with a Boerboel so I can't help with a comparison. I do have a friend who used to own a corso who passed from cancer that has been missing the "mastiff" type dog in her household so has decided this time to go with the Boerboel but for the reason that her son is maturing and plans to take the mastiff with him most places and the Boerboel seems to be less reactive than the corso. That is what her research has turned up between the 2 and is one of the determining factors of why she is going the Boerboel way this time. I love my corsi and will always have some as they have stolen our heart but some day would like to have a Boerboel as a pet


----------

